# From HELL - Masonic Central by gas light. - Mar 22,2010



## News Feeder (Jun 9, 2010)

Madness, mayhem, mystery, and murder, these are but a few of the terms one could use to define the book, and later film, From HELL.  Written by Alan Moore and illustrated by Eddie Campbell (and Pete Mullins), the book is really at the for of recent fictional works in print and celluloid that featured the fraternity of Freemasonry in some diabolic aspect.  One of its earlier for-bearers was more of a positive turn in the Return of the King, and so many years later, Moore and his work From Hell has transformed the benign fraternity into something malignant and nefarious.  And, on its ascendancy to the cinema, the seductive spell of aristocracy and secret society takes center stage (pardon the pun) to position the fraternity at the very heart of the Jack the Ripper murders.occult



 | england



 | murder



 | jack the ripper



 | movie



 

More...


----------

